# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  Гулять по лесу, гулять в лесу

## JackBoni

Мой учитель русского языка мне сегодня сказал, можно использовать два русских предлога с некоторыми глаголами как "гулять", с такими же значениями. Я плохо объясняю. Я дам примеры: 
Гулять по лесу/гулять в лесу. 
Путешествовать в мире/по миру. 
Гулять по парку/в парке.  
Есть ли разница между значениями этих фраз? Я знаю, такие значения будут небольшие, однако я хочу понимать. 
Спасибо большое
Джек

----------


## Оля

> Мой учитель русского языка мне сегодня сказал, что в русском можно использовать два _ предлога с некоторыми глаголами, такими как "гулять", с такими же значениями. Я плохо объясняю. Я дам примеры: 
> Гулять по лесу/гулять в лесу. Для меня это одно и то же. 
> Путешествовать в мире/по миру. "Путешествовать в мире" is wrong. 
> Гулять по парку/в парке. Для меня это одно и то же. 
> Есть ли разница между значениями этих фраз? Я знаю, эта разница небольшая, однако я хочу понять.

 гулять в лесу - гулять _где_? Это в большей степени описание _места_, где ты гуляешь.
гулять по лесу - гулять _как_? Это описания действия... Описание _хождения по лесу_. 
Вот. Может быть, как -то так. Но в общем-то, эти фразы совершенно равнозначные.

----------


## Lampada

_Гулять по лесу, по лугу, по саду..._ Я думаю, что это _гулять по чему._  Здесь было бы лучше _ходить_ вместо _гулять_.
Вот _по бульвару, по центральной улице гулять_ нормально.

----------


## JackBoni

Какая разница между "гулять" и "ходить", в этом контексте? 
Говорят нормально "гулять", хотя иногда говорят "ходить". Может быть, "гулять" означает, тебе нравится то, о чем ты говоришь? 
Спасибо за помощь
Джек

----------


## Rtyom

Не могу точно сказать. «Гулять» в лесу можно ради удовольствия, а «ходить» по лесу можно бесцельно, просто так, от скуки

----------


## Оля

> Обычно говорят "гулять", хотя иногда говорят "ходить".

 Это вопрос или утверждение?

----------


## JackBoni

Пожалуйста.  _Кажется_, говорят нормально "гулять", хотя можно также сказать "ходить". Это правда? Я не знаю. Может быть, "гулять" означает, тебе нравится то, о чем ты говоришь? 
Джек

----------


## Оля

> _Кажется_, говорят нормально "гулять", хотя можно также сказать "ходить". Это правда?

 Не "говорят нормально", а "*обычно говорят*". 
Всё зависит от контекста. Если человек просто идёт в лес на прогулку, он скорее всего скажет "пойду погуляю в/по лесу". А если он скажет "пойду похожу по лесу", лично у меня возникнет ассоциация, что он хочет не столько подышать свежим воздухом, сколько _побродить в одиночестве и о чем-то подумать_. Но, возможно, это только моё личное восприятие. В принципе, фразы равнозначные. Если ты спрашиваешь, какой глагол в данном случае более употребителен, то ответ - "гулять".

----------


## Rtyom

Соглашусь с Олей, да.

----------


## TATY

Isn't this basically the same as the difference in English between "walk in the forest", "walk around (in) the forest".

----------


## JackBoni

To be honest, TATУ, I don't really see any significant difference between the two. Спасибо за исправление, Оля. Это яснее, думаю. 
Джек

----------


## kotlomoy

> Originally Posted by JackBoni  _Кажется_, говорят нормально "гулять", хотя можно также сказать "ходить". Это правда?   Не "говорят нормально", а "*обычно говорят*". 
> Всё зависит от контекста. Если человек просто идёт в лес на прогулку, он скорее всего скажет "пойду погуляю в/по лесу". А если он скажет "пойду похожу по лесу", лично у меня возникнет ассоциация, что он хочет не столько подышать свежим воздухом, сколько _побродить в одиночестве и о чем-то подумать_. Но, возможно, это только моё личное восприятие. В принципе, фразы равнозначные. Если ты спрашиваешь, какой глагол в данном случае более употребителен, то ответ - "гулять".

 _"Гулять"_ = _"совершать прогулку"_ _"Ходить"_ = _"перемещаться пешком"_
Фразы не равнозначны, ИМХО. Одно дело совершать прогулку по лесу, другое - перемещаться по лесу. http://multitran.ru/c/m.exe?l1=1&s=%E3% ... E%E8%F1%EA http://multitran.ru/c/m.exe?l1=2&l2=1&s ... 4%E8%F2%FC

----------


## Lampada

Сочетание "гулять/прогуливаться по лесу/в лесу" сквозит каким-то неуважением к лесу.  По лесу/ в лесу *ходят*.   ::   Нормально звучит:  _Гуляли по опушке леса_.

----------


## kotlomoy

> Сочетание "гулять/прогуливаться по лесу/в лесу" сквозит каким-то неуважением к лесу.  По лесу/ в лесу *ходят*.    Нормально звучит:  _Гуляли по опушке леса_.

 По лесу/в лесу ходят медведи-шатуны и другие дикие звери. А люди обычно *идут* (неизвестно куда и с какой-целью, обычно непродолжительное время) либо *гуляют* (совершают прогулку, цель - отдохнуть, развеяться). Когда люди *ходят* (перемещаются уже продолжительное время) по лесу, до обычно они заняты каким-то делом - собирают грибы/ягоды, проверяют капканы/силки, собирают дрова и т.д.
И где тут неуважение к лесу? Можно гулять и по лесу, и по улице, и по берегу, да где угодно

----------


## JackBoni

Всем спасибо за помощь. Я теперь понимаю лучше. 
Джек

----------


## doninphxaz

Наверно можно сказать и на берегу́/по берегу, да? 
— Мы гуляли на берегу Невы, смотрели, как разводятся мосты.
— Мы гуляли по берегу Невы, смотрели, как разводятся мосты.

----------


## Ramil

> Наверно можно сказать и на берегу́/по берегу, да?

 — Мы гуляли на берегу Невы, смотрели, как разводят[s :: 5srwpy7]ся[/s :: 5srwpy7] мосты.
Нет. Мы стояли на берегу сказать можно, гуляли на берегу тоже можно, но лучше по берегу  
— Мы гуляли по берегу Невы, смотрели, как разводят[s :: 5srwpy7]ся[/s :: 5srwpy7] мосты.

----------

